# Call him Mr. Yellow Belt!!!!!!!



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm so darn proud of my son he tested out of his orange belt last night in Tae Kwon Do. He is now a yellow belt:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: ! He was so nervous He messed up a few times times but he got it. He had to break TWO boards. One with his hand and one with a high turn kick. It is getting harder he has to learn more Korean so I guess I will be learning it too well somewhat anyways. Just had to share with you guys I'm so happy!!!!!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Congrats! :d


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

awsome!!! tell im i said good job


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm proud too! Great job! :clap:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Freakin awsome. You should video his next event and post it. I always wanted to be able to break a board like that.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Me too. I would love to train for belt. But, I am lazy and pathetic. I haven't even opened my yoga mat, its still in the wrapper and I bought it two weeks ago.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

What a great accomplishment!:thumbsup: Tell him congrats for me.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks all I will tell you all said good job. Yes I will video tape the next one. I didn't even bring the camera cause last time no one had one there so I thought maybe they were not allowed in the Do Jung but this time several parents were taping. When the Grand Master said for Andreas to get two board even Mr. Jesse asked her to repeat herself. The other orange belt didn't have to break two board. When he tests out for his green belt he has to break a board that is over his head so that board will be about 6'5" in the air.


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

that is awsome!!! tell him to keep up the great work and keep it going!! what belt is next?? :woof:


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

That's GREAT! Tell we're proud of him!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

He goes for his green belt next. I think he is doing great as he only started last Aug. and has already done white orange and now yellow. He has to work on his balance so I'm going to set up a low balance beam in the back yard. He has his first class tonight asa yellow belt. I have to work so my sister will be taking him.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

That's awesome.. Martial arts runs in my family although I never got into it..
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks Eric. Andreas just loves his class and the people in his class. He can wait for tuesdays and thrusdays. Today he wants to show me some defences. I told him he has to be careful with me I'm getting old and decrepit I'm 40 years old to his 16.


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

tell him to get the green then go for the gold!!! ha!ha! just kidding. i know the goal is the BLACK belt. heck if he loves it that much then go for the gold metal!!!! tell him just have fun and enjoy it all. by the way how is he doing with the theraphy training??


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That didn't work out too well. Tracy can only teach the class on Thrusdays. Andreas has Tae Kwon Do class on Tuesdays and Thrusdays. We could probably do it just fine if they were both in one town but they are 54 miles apart. So I guess he he is going to wait and do the theraphy training in the fall and take a little time off from Tae Kwon Do.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

good deal! Congrats! I know he's gonna do great. Sorry I haven't posted sooner, but the internet has been cut the heck off!


----------

